# Edit Sound Popup Color



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok so im on the gb build of cm7 and im running a honeycomb theme. Everything looks good except one thing. The popup that appears when you change the sound is still green. Anyone know how to change that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

If it's not included in the theme then you're going to have to add it said theme.
I'm not exactly sure how to go about that though (been trying to research it but ALWAYS get interrupted).
(Metamorph comes to mind.)

Other option is to use a different theme.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

in order to use metamorph i have to know what file to modify. and i dont know what that file would be lol


----------

